# 11dpt help support please!



## Babybean2310 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi I'm after some advice 2ww I'm 10dpt 4dt fet after transfer I was not sore but on day 4-7 I had cramps like af but slightly different! I had the smallest show of blood ( if this was , looking for the slightest sign implantation may have been happening!) then days following not much really no sore boobs or anything like that just every now and then bit extra mucus watery like sorry TMI! . Now I'm at 11dpt and feel nothing much apart for the odd wave of feeling sick but this could be worry and also having some cm (watery) tmi sorry! as this is the time on my fresh cycles all has gone wrong  I'm on cyclogest and progynova which is prob causes this. Any one had similar and got BFP!! This is my last go so want it to work just like all of you lovely ladies  also if been having fertility reflexology alongside treatment this time to keep relaxed. I know I could probably test from day on but I'm to scared to tempt fate!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Babybean did you test yet That all sounds really good stuff you're experiencing


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I never had any symptoms when i got my bfp following a fet except for spotting and bleeding. I was so sure it didnt work but tested at 9dp5dt and got a bfp. So it's best to test rather tgan looking into signs. Good luck xxx


----------

